# Curve Track



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

Can someone answer what diameter curves are R3, R5, etc etc.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For Train-Li the numbe ris the radius. R3 is 3 foot radius, 6 foot diameter. 

For LGB, R3 is 4 foot radius (really 1200mm, just shy of 4 foot), and R5 close to 6 foot radius. 

Remember these are not US made, so measurements are really metric!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Might be some useful information here:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains/tra...a-switches*

Greg


----------

